
Transaction fees/speed don't matter on Bitcoin - yoshimiller
https://medium.com/@yoshimiller/bitcoins-price-is-the-only-thing-that-matters-7008d4e755db
======
yoshimiller
Heart of the argument:

The reason that an item must be popularly collected before it can become money
can be illustrated by imagining that you are at a baseball card convention.
Inside the convention there is very little doubt that you could sell your
highly sought after baseball card to just about anyone. If you see someone
that has something you want it’s just a matter of figuring out the ratio
(price) — since it’s very likely they will accept your card in a trade. Now
imagine you leave the convention and walk a few blocks away to buy a bag of
chips. It’s obvious that the store owner is unlikely to accept your baseball
card.

Money works the same way except that the whole world collects what you have.
Since everyone in the US collects US dollars you are sure to be able to use it
to trade with just about everyone.

